# Russians...



## Durin's Bane (Dec 9, 2005)

http://ziza.ru/data/upimages/ruskistandart2006.jpg

Mhmmmm

No Comment!


----------



## Corvis (Dec 9, 2005)

Ummmm.....okay. That was interesting. Where did you find that? That doesn't really make any sense.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm guessing it would be referencing the Russians fondness for vodka, and it's side-effects


----------



## Thorondor_ (Dec 10, 2005)

Those photos are hilarious


----------



## Ingwë (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey, Durin's bane, how are you?



> I'm guessing it would be referencing the Russians fondness for vodka, and it's side-effects


Well, I guess you have never seen Bulgarians drinking... We drink a lot, almost like the Russians but the Russian women drink more than the Bulgarian women. It is true that the Russiand came to Bulgaria to drink in the summer. I like near the sea, as well as Durin's Bane as far as I remember. Here come many tourists


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 13, 2005)

Ingwë said:


> Well, I guess you have never seen Bulgarians drinking... We drink a lot, almost like the Russians but the Russian women drink more than the Bulgarian women. It is true that the Russiand came to Bulgaria to drink in the summer. I like near the sea, as well as Durin's Bane as far as I remember. Here come many tourists


Are Bulgarians vodka drinkers, or do you prefer beer?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 13, 2005)

A woman lawyer friend of mine from UCLA served a Peace Corps hitch in Ukraine, and sent out regular dispatches on her adventures there. One of the things she mentioned with dismay is how much alcohol is consumed there, and she sent back both words and pictures of the drunks that one finds draped on the sidewalks and around the lampposts everywhere you look.

She also told of the hopelessness and lack of ambition (especially among college-age students) that she encountered that almost quenched her own. That calendar may be funny to some, but it depicts all too accurately a sad truth.

Barley


----------



## Durin's Bane (Dec 14, 2005)

Wolfshead said:


> Are Bulgarians vodka drinkers, or do you prefer beer?


Well I think I'd rather give you an example.
Last night me and a friend of mine were wondering what we can do. And... well... he had half a bottle of vodka at his home... now he has two empty ones...
The site is a kind of an advertising campaign of one of the most famous russian vodkas, it's name should be translated as 'Russian Standard'.
And... I have seen one bulgarian in a worse state than those russians there... he was staring at me... from the mirrror...


----------



## Ingwë (Dec 15, 2005)

Wolfshead said:


> Are Bulgarians vodka drinkers, or do you prefer beer?


I want to add something... 
I hate vodka. 
I think we must discuss drinking at *The evils of drugs and alcohol.* I will post a thread about Russians and Bulgarians when WM activates my account. Wait for me...


----------

